# How often do you vacuum?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I only vacuum once a week but since I had to empty the canister four times I guess it probably should be done much more often. Unfortunatly that probably won't be happening any time soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

More often than I care to admit!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I only vacuum once a week, however I should do it more often. We have hardwood floors throughout the house, with the exception of one room that has carpet, so in between vacuuming I usually just go around and pick up the tumbleweeds.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I vacuum a couple times a week, but really should do the family room/ kitchen/ hall daily. Our family room is carpeted, but the rest of the house is either tile or hardwood. With 4 dogs, there's never a time when running the vacuum wouldn't help.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I only vacuum once a week but since I had to empty the canister four times I guess it probably should be done much more often. Unfortunatly that probably won't be happening any time soon.


 
Haha, I could have written that myself :

I'm glad to see I'm not in the minority. I was almost certain I would be!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

DH and I were reflecting on this very subject just a couple of days ago. DD came in the front door and a few dust puppies rolled by. I can't believe Our Penny isn't bald.

We vacuum at least once a week, sometimes more if 'people' are coming over.

I spectulated though, that if we didn't have Our Penny we would NEVER vacuum. Because the only time we vacuum now is when we can't stand the dog hair any more. I believe then if there was no dog hair, we'd stop vacuuming altogether.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Every day! But only the hall, Family Room and Mud room. The rest gets done once a week (but there are no dogs in the other areas) LOL

I've always vacuumed my "living area" (usually the Family Room) every single day. Didn't always have so many dogs either, but the neighborhood kids were always there!! I don't know which creates more dirt....kids or dogs! :lol:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I vacuum every day.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I answered every day, but that is the family room/kitchen and living room/hallway only. All are stone floors so since the hair has nothing to stick to, it just forms tumbleweeds that float with the breeze. I have the Dyson DC-17 animal and can fill the canister DAILY. The rest of the house gets vacuumed once a week, but the dogs don't play or hang out in the rest of the house normally.

Side note: I was at Target yesterday and cruised by the vacuum section to check out the Dyson rollerball versions (regular and animal). I laughed out loud when I saw the size of the canister! It's Lilliputian. That baby would have to be dumped every couple of minutes in this house!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

We have hardwood floors and burgundy rugs...at the time I got the burgundy rugs, we had lost Lucy and I didn't think I could ever have another golden as I feared the memories would hurt too much. Of course, two years into the burgundy rugs I couldn't stand not having a golden...so I vacuum a couple of times a day which is worth the effort because Phoebe is so good for my soul.


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

Once a week, but Layla is only a puppy.

My boyfriends parents have 4 dogs and she vacuums 3-4 times a day...and I mean the entire first floor and her bedroom. But umm...well...she is...yaaa.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

We have hardwood floors and I either sweep or pick up the tumbleweeds daily. If I miss a day or two, I could knit a sweater with what's on the floor! I'm surprised Kirby isn't bald!! I have a large area rug in the living room that I vaccum a couple times a week.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We vacuum a couple of times a week only because of lack of time to do it daily. Although I love the sun, it sends me on a cleaning frenzy to remove all of the hair!!! I also Swiffer on a regular basis.

The dog hair just about drives my mother nuts - she's on the broom from the time she walks through the door till she leaves. It becomes such a part of her that you'd expect her to fly out the door with it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have carpet and I don't have a dog hair problem, but I sweep every day pretty much! I do vacuum corners and such with the shop vac every week or so.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Twice a day, morning and night! And I have to dust all surfaces at least once a day, and I hate to admit it but I also have a maid who washes all my floors 3 times per week!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gwen said:


> The dog hair just about drives my mother nuts - she's on the broom from the time she walks through the door till she leaves. It becomes such a part of her that you'd expect her to fly out the door with it!


Now THAT'S really funny!!!!!!!!!:--big_grin::--big_grin:


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

hgatesy said:


> I only vacuum once a week, however I should do it more often. We have hardwood floors throughout the house, with the exception of one room that has carpet, so in between vacuuming I usually just go around and pick up the tumbleweeds.


I hear ya! I dont vacuum as much as I should! It was bad enough with one dog but now we have two and its much worse! and Im a sucker for letting the dogs cuddle on the couch!
But my whole house is hardwood except the area rugs on the floor! I just go around the edge of the wall where all the dog hair tumbleweeds collect and pick them up! I also have the Roomba robot vacuum so I can set that to clean a room while im doing dishes or on the forum! haa It doesnt always get everything but it helps a lot!I do have to clean it out frequently though!
All in all, I tell people that my house in a Non-black clothing house.. Do not come over wearing black or any other dark colour! lol (as I type wearing black athletic pants covered in hair) and I always have tons of sticky lint rollers around the house, and the car, and at work! lol My life has really revolved around my dogs and their hair ever since I got Chloe 7 years ago!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

A couple of times a week!.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We do it (OK my wife does it) once or twice a week, which keeps carpeted areas plenty clean.

The big problem is behind objects that are not moved often. I was painting baseboards in my dining room a few months ago and had to move two bookcases. OMG!!! There was enough hair clinging to the walls and the back of the bookcases to make a whole new dog! If I knew how to knit I could have made a nice sweater.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

never. I sweep. Got rugs that can be washed or shaken outside. Ditto with couch slip covers. The Pudden's shed hairs like to find each other and make little dust bunnies that live under the couch. I'm pretty good at rounding them up with my broom. Usually about 3 times a week.

I have no electricity. Hence, no vacuum


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have to admit, I vaccum when I can visually "see" hair or leaves etc everywhere and I feel guilty! We have carmel colored carpet so it takes a few days for hair to be visual unless it's coming out in clumps. : )


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> I have to admit, I vaccum when I can visually "see" hair or leaves etc everywhere and I feel guilty! We have carmel colored carpet so it takes a few days for hair to be visual unless it's coming out in clumps. : )



Deb... your post reminded me of one of my sister's favorite stories. Preface it to say, she lives in the country on a ranch where they have horses. Story goes...... a farmer's wife walks into the carpet store and is greeted by the salesman. She says she needs new carpet, he asks if she knows what she wants..... berber, plush, etc. etc. She says she doesn't know what TYPE she wants but does know the EXACT color. When he asks her what that is, she reached in her purse and grabs a baggy. She opens it and scatters a handfull of dirt on the store carpet !!!!! ROFLMBO


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Deb... your post reminded me of one of my sister's favorite stories. Preface it to say, she lives in the country on a ranch where they have horses. Story goes...... a farmer's wife walks into the carpet store and is greeted by the salesman. She says she needs new carpet, he asks if she knows what she wants..... berber, plush, etc. etc. She says she doesn't know what TYPE she wants but does know the EXACT color. When he asks her what that is, she reached in her purse and grabs a baggy. She opens it and scatters a handfull of dirt on the store carpet !!!!! ROFLMBO


YEP! That's why we picked light carmel. Matches our goldens perfectly. : )


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

We vacuum once or twice a week but truthfully it could be done daily. I just don't have time or the energy. I've just finished vacuuming and mopping the floors here this AM and in comes Pippa all covered in snow. As much as I've tried to dry her off, my floors are wet again but with stinky wet dog! You just can't win the cleaning game with dogs!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*How often do you vacuum...*



Kimm said:


> More often than I care to admit!


*Less* often than I care to admit:uhoh:


----------



## Coffee Break (Feb 3, 2009)

We had to vaccum daily and the carpet had to be cleaned quite often. We live on a farm and the dogs would track in everything! We even bought our own carpet cleaner to keep up with the dogs. One night we let them out before bedtime and they came across a skunk and got sprayed. When we immediately let them in (not knowing they had gotten sprayed) they came in all wet and rolled on the carpet. That is a night we will never forget!


----------

